#      (7) >   >   >    /

## _pr

-  -  3/4. ,  .   .
90%  + 10% .
 ,  .  -  .  .
 2 -   42-44  50-52.  !   .  .  .
  -   .   -  .     + .
  .
*1700*

----------

